# Subbing Rye Caramel Malt (weyermann) For Crystal Rye?



## praxis178 (15/3/10)

I know it's probably a dumb question, but can I sub those two for each other? Their ECB rating is close so colour variance shouldn't be a problem, but will the contribute similar characters flavour wise? Heck are they the same (gut feeling is no, but I've been lied to by my gut before!) malt under differing names?

The reason I ask is I'm planning a rye campaign and some of the recipes call for a crystal rye malt 160ECB, but I'm having real trouble finding this critter!


----------



## MHB (15/3/10)

Carra is crystal, same beast, different moniker

MHB


----------



## razz (15/3/10)

Do you know who malts crystal rye Thomas?


----------



## praxis178 (15/3/10)

razz said:


> Do you know who malts crystal rye Thomas?



If MHB's reply is on the money then Weyermann does!



MHB said:


> Carra is crystal, same beast, different moniker



So in that case MHB I'll get my grains ordered and get a brewing!!! :icon_chickcheers: 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Fourstar (15/3/10)

be aware, cararye/crystal rye is not exactly like your typical crystal barley malt. i find cararye (when chewed on comparitvely to its equal SRM/EBC barley crystal) to be chocolatey, peppery and toasty and not really resembling typical crystal attributes. Even when you break the grain apart its still white/chalky, the appearance you get from a highly kilned barley malt like biscuit or aromatic.

Yet to taste the results however.


----------



## praxis178 (15/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> be aware, cararye/crystal rye is not exactly like your typical crystal barley malt. i find cararye (when chewed on comparitvely to its equal SRM/EBC barley crystal) to be chocolatey, peppery and toasty and not really resembling typical crystal attributes. Even when you break the grain apart its still white/chalky, the appearance you get from a highly kilned barley malt like biscuit or aromatic.
> 
> Yet to taste the results however.



Thanks for the heads up 4*, so far my experience with rye is with a slightly "ryed" lager, 200g of rolled/raw (I assume) rye in the 20L batch. It did boil a bit different to a straight barley malt wort which I didn't expect from such a small addition, seemed a bit "oily" once the rolling boil got going.... And like you I'm yet to taste the results, 4 weeks to go officially, but I might crack a bottle early just to see how it's getting on....

Well back to planning my campaign, "it's a war and we will win it"! :blink:


----------



## Phoney (26/5/14)

I'm planning on attempting to brew a clone of the Charkoota smoked rye doppelbock this winter. The recipe calls for 10% CaraRye. I'm thinking about using 5% caramunich ii + 5% rye as a substitute. Thoughts anyone?


----------

